# New ISP Decimator/G-String II



## noUser01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Did a quick search on this and didn't find anything. It's finally out.* They are NOW IN STOCK AND FOR SALE at pedalgeek. *

GALLERY: NAMM 2012 Day 3 - Premier Guitar
ISP Decimator II Pedal - pedalGEEK



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Decimator II also features improvements in the expander tracking with the linearized Time Vector Processing. This improves the smoothness of the release response of the expander and provides the most transparent release response of any noise reduction system available, virtually eliminating any release ripple for incredibly smooth decay of notes.[/FONT]









Metalheads rejoice and praise your new Jesus... the ISP Decimator II.


----------



## damico529 (Jun 14, 2013)

of course it comes out right after I get the original one lol.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Jun 14, 2013)

damico529 said:


> of course it comes out right after I get the original one lol.


 
I know right?


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 14, 2013)

damico529 said:


> of course it comes out right after I get the original one lol.



It's only fair... once they get your money, they make you want to give them more money.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jun 14, 2013)

damico529 said:


> of course it comes out right after I get the original one lol.



This. Argh. 

Maybe I'll pick it up later on down the line


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 14, 2013)

God dammmit, I share sentiments with the above posters


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 15, 2013)

Already put my Decimator up for sale a few days ago.


----------



## deathjazz89 (Jun 15, 2013)

But I just got the OG one in the mail...


----------



## thegrindcorps (Jun 15, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> Did a quick search on this and didn't find anything. It's finally out.* They are NOW IN STOCK AND FOR SALE at pedalgeek. *
> 
> GALLERY: NAMM 2012 Day 3 - Premier Guitar
> ISP Decimator II Pedal - pedalGEEK
> ...



I've had experience with both the gstring pedal and all their decimator rack units and while the gstring pedal does work well for getting rid of amp noise its no where near as effective a unit as the rack gear. IF you have noisy pickups like the x2n on my carvin and a noisy amp(6505+ which i'm trying to sell) and want something more than clean tone there is a very blury line between a wall of feedback and no noise and it cuts of notes a weird way and causes bizarre feedback tones for brief periods. I'm sure their new algorithms and what not are supposed to fix that but i'm not sure how well they will unless they literally put the rack g unit in a pedal which they haven't. 
Personally I find it best to use my dbx 166xs expander gate to take noise out of my pickups and apply whatever compression i want and then get the right amount of gain goin into the signal chain or amp and then just run the decimator into effects loop of the 6505+. It doesn't glitch out and make weird noises that way. 

My best advice is don't bother with the pedal as its rather expensive, just save up a bit more for a rack unit as it is the best gate you can get!


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 15, 2013)

thegrindcorps said:


> My best advice is don't bother with the pedal as its rather expensive, just save up a bit more for a rack unit as it is the best gate you can get!



I know hundreds of users who would highly disagree, but to each his own. At least you found something that works for you.


----------



## FooBAR (Jun 15, 2013)

thegrindcorps said:


> I've had experience with both the gstring pedal and all their decimator rack units and while the gstring pedal does work well for getting rid of amp noise its no where near as effective a unit as the rack gear. IF you have noisy pickups like the x2n on my carvin and a noisy amp(6505+ which i'm trying to sell) and want something more than clean tone there is a very blury line between a wall of feedback and no noise and it cuts of notes a weird way and causes bizarre feedback tones for brief periods. I'm sure their new algorithms and what not are supposed to fix that but i'm not sure how well they will unless they literally put the rack g unit in a pedal which they haven't.
> Personally I find it best to use my dbx 166xs expander gate to take noise out of my pickups and apply whatever compression i want and then get the right amount of gain goin into the signal chain or amp and then just run the decimator into effects loop of the 6505+. It doesn't glitch out and make weird noises that way.
> 
> My best advice is don't bother with the pedal as its rather expensive, just save up a bit more for a rack unit as it is the best gate you can get!



Are you sure you used the G-string pedal right?

As in, putting it first in your signal chain (after a compressor, assuming you use one), then putting the rest of your boosts/ODs/preamp in its loop?


----------



## thegrindcorps (Jun 15, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> I know hundreds of users who would highly disagree, but to each his own. At least you found something that works for you.


NO i'm still using the pedal :/
It's not bad by any means. I would just prefer the rack. The pedal is really cumbersome and using it by itself creates a tangle of wires, add in pedals and other stuff and it would just be easier to patch from isp to preamp from inside the same rack unit. Reduce clutter...


----------



## thegrindcorps (Jun 15, 2013)

FooBAR said:


> Are you sure you used the G-string pedal right?
> 
> As in, putting it first in your signal chain (after a compressor, assuming you use one), then putting the rest of your boosts/ODs/preamp in its loop?



Yeah. It does it even if its the only thing in the loop...


----------



## FooBAR (Jun 15, 2013)

thegrindcorps said:


> Yeah. It does it even if its the only thing in the loop...



Wait...you're putting the noise gate directly in your amp's loop?

Or going more like this:
guitar -> noise gate
noise gate loop send -> amp input
amp effects loop send -> noise gate loop return
noise gate out -> amp effects return.

I don't see how the ISP pedal isn't gonna work properly that way.
(That being said, I don't use the ISP myself...I use a WMD noise gate, but any noise gate with a loop works using the same principle).


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 16, 2013)

Just got the first one 2 weeks ago.  ....ers!!!


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jun 16, 2013)

What's so different about this one? It looks pretty much the same lol


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nick6505djent said:


> What's so different about this one? It looks pretty much the same lol



Don't know why that means it'll be the same as the old one... ?



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Decimator II also features improvements in the expander tracking with the linearized Time Vector Processing. This improves the smoothness of the release response of the expander and provides the most transparent release response of any noise reduction system available, virtually eliminating any release ripple for incredibly smooth decay of notes.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Basically they're saying they improved upon the inner workings of the pedals for more accurate gating, better transparency and better decay. On top of that, if you click the first link there's also two new input jacks on the top of the pedal, and a short description of what they do.
[/FONT]


----------



## krovx (Jun 21, 2013)

Anymore _feedback_ on these?


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 21, 2013)

No news on a rack unit?


----------



## Given To Fly (Jun 21, 2013)

While useful for guitarists who play metal, its also useful for guitarists that use any type of passive pickup, guitar pedal, electrical socket, etc. All those things make noise which contributes to your signal. The Decimator takes it away. So I suppose this New Decimator takes noise away better?....


----------



## guitarfishbay (Jun 22, 2013)

So this explains why the original one was on sale at my local shop.

I've got to be honest, I have zero GAS for this pedal as the original does the job already. I've never once felt it wasn't good enough. But cool that they developed it even further.


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm interested to see how much more flexible the ver 2 pedals will be with the new linking feature. It's def gonna make wiring my pedalboard more complicated though ughhhh.


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 23, 2013)

guitarfishbay said:


> So this explains why the original one was on sale at my local shop.
> 
> I've got to be honest, I have zero GAS for this pedal as the original does the job already. I've never once felt it wasn't good enough. But cool that they developed it even further.



We've all said this at one point, until we tried the new/updated version of said product we talked about.  But yeah, I getcha.

Quite curious to see how this extra link feature will work into a rig...


----------



## sylcfh (Jul 2, 2013)

So you can link two separate decimators now?


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 2, 2013)

sylcfh said:


> So you can link two separate decimators now?



That's what I'm kind of confused about. If so, then I think they're trying to appeal to the djent players. Communications between the two units would be extremely awesome, if done right.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jul 2, 2013)

I keep coming back to this thread, and getting pissed off because I bought the original model a week before this one came out


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 3, 2013)

Forrest_H said:


> I keep coming back to this thread, and getting pissed off because I bought the original model a week before this one came out



Doesn't make the one you have an less awesome though, right? I still love mine to death.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 3, 2013)

I definitely need a noise gate and looking at this one.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jul 3, 2013)

ConnorGilks said:


> Doesn't make the one you have an less awesome though, right? I still love mine to death.



Oh no, I love mine. Definitely one of my favorite pedals right now.


----------

